# New Agility Title



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Enzo earned his OAJ Agility title this past weekend, all he needed to be up with the big dogs :happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:

Enzo is now in Excellent A in both Jumpers and Standard, now all we need to do is get out of the A group..

Sorry no pictures but I might have some videos soon


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Way to go Enzo!! Congratz!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!! Well done!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks... I did forget to add his run was 10 seconds under time and he placed 2nd


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well done! Congratulations!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats! That's fantastic!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Awesome job, both of you!
I had no idea a year ago how hard all of this agility stuff is. A lot more work than I had thought, so kudos to you and the speed demon.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kleinenHain said:


> Thanks... I did forget to add his run was 10 seconds under time and he placed 2nd


So well done and can't wait to see the videos! :happyboogie:


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone

Okay so I'm working on adding the videos to you tube but not sure how to post them here...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

you just put the link in and it shows up like magic!

I have to add a space or so or you won't 'see' this but if I just put in

ht tp://www.youtube.com /watch?v=JYVrS2 pnvU

it magically shows up here like:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MAH00022.mp4 and MAH00023.mp4, KlenienHain? If you can't figure out how to post them- I can do it for you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This it? 





 

kleinenhain's Channel - YouTube

Really well done!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes thats it. Thanks for posting it... There was one run where Enzo's collar stopped him in the weaves and bounced him back, so I ran close with him to help keep him in the weaves in this run because I wanted that title. After that and now on no collar 

thanks again for posting


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

Awesome job, you guys killed it!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The last 6 poles- Enzo does the "rear foot hop" LOL! (Actually, Pimg has started doing this and it bothers me. Never seen a crazy fast BC going through like this...) Nice clean run though. Looks like Enzo really likes tunnels! He rocketed in the second tunnel at 0:23!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

yes he does like the tunnel


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Zack, Thanks.. you've seen Enzo when he's ran fast and out of control lol


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

BTW- since I mentioned it, I'd love to hear your opinion: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/166089-weave-pole-footing.html


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

Lol he was just warming up then, gonna have to go see the new and improved Enzo soon!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

You got that right, how about this coming weekend ? we will be in Louisville...

BTW Willy the weaves Enzo did is not a norm. I went back and watched what you were talking about and watched all Enzo's training clips. I think he just lost his footing...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wtg!!!!!!


----------

